# 2013 VW CC - problems (scary video attached)



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello folks. 

I have a brand new 2013 VW CC Sport. Automatic DSG model. 

About two weeks ago, I arrived to a store, parked my vehicle. When I came back out, turned the vehicle on, the whole vehicle began to vibrate, and steering wheel began to violently spin and shake. It was a one time issue - it made it impossible to turn the steering wheel. The way the issue was resolved was by turning the vehicle on, and applying as much human force with both hands to turn the steering wheel until it locked or clicked. Then, once the vehicle was turned on, it would release the steering wheel and the steering wheel indicator in the dashboard would go away.

This has repeated itself a couple of times. Now, it does not happen while driving - only while in park mode - because it wont let you switch out of the Park mode. 

Here, I finally got to catch it on video. 

VW folks at the dealership did not believe me it seemed, until I showed them the video. It really is pretty crazy, scary, and makes you wonder what the hell is going on. 

They scanned it, found a code, but they said that once they tried to download the code from VW, VW did not have it. Since its the weekend, they advised me to take the vehicle back, actually drive it, and bring it back in four days.

Any opinions folks??


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow!! That's crazy, never seem that before.


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Crazy, possibly a bad angle encoder. I have worked with electromechanical systems with angle encoders. When the encoders go bad, the motors react violently just like that.


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

I sure hope VW finds out what happens. It's really insane. If you try to touch the wheel when its swinging violently like that- it pretty much throws you off. I have never seen, or heard of this - nor have the techs at the local VW dealer.


----------



## Farquat (Jun 2, 2013)

Your not alone my friend.....same thing over here. Not sure if this video link works......

[video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/0mvvrv1fm3nwf00/2013-06-01%2021.03.34.mp4[/video]


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

call for the exoricist, the CC is possessed!


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

Have you checked yours out at VW YET?


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

Farquat said:


> Your not alone my friend.....same thing over here. Not sure if this video link works......
> 
> [video]https://www.dropbox.com/s/0mvvrv1fm3nwf00/2013-06-01%2021.03.34.mp4[/video]


Have you taken yours to the dealer yet? What year is yours and what's the mileage


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

That is scary for sure. If i were you i would try to take more videos for prove. The best thing would be if this thing happen while mechanic/manager is with you in the car.
If they cant fix it, they should replace whole steering mechanism with all modules etc. IMO


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

Well by end if week I assume vw will have something. Or at least lets hope. If not, I'm already carefully collecting documenting Lemon Law paperwork.


----------



## Farquat (Jun 2, 2013)

2013 with 7000 miles. Leased. Will bring to dealer. Along with the other video and any others that may pop up here to show mechanics. Seems to happen AFTER long drive. Second incident last night for me. Still love the car.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

That happened to my buddies Lexus IS350! The exact same thing! His was electrical issues due to his HID system.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

you may want to consult your local catholic priest. seriously, i hope the issue is resolved.


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

Haha "Jesus Take The Wheel".


----------



## ringding (Mar 20, 2013)

tpafloridaVW said:


> Haha "Jesus Take The Wheel".


I'm tired. I know you got whipped and speared and died for me and all, but... can you grab this? 

S4


----------



## boomer719 (May 3, 2004)

tpafloridaVW said:


> They scanned it, found a code, but they said that once they tried to download the code from VW, VW did not have it. Since its the weekend, *they advised me to take the vehicle back, actually drive it, and bring it back in four days.*


My suggestion is to say, "sure, I'll take and drive this unsafe and malfunctioning vehicle that you know is broken and don't know to fix and when it causes an accident I will be back with an army of lawyers and a sign truck to put my name on this building......assuming I survive"

Do they think it is going to magically fix itself? Get a loaner and leave it there until it is fixed. Tell them not to be cheap and/or stupid about it.


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

boomer719 said:


> My suggestion is to say, "sure, I'll take and drive this unsafe and malfunctioning vehicle that you don't know to fix and when it causes an accident I will be back with an army of lawyers and a sign truck to put my name on this building......assuming I survive"
> 
> Do they think it is going to magically fix itself? Get a loaner and leave it there until it is fixed. Tell them not to be cheap and/or stupid about it.


+1


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Dealer needs to replace the electric power steering rack.


----------



## JeffAPRM (Aug 30, 2012)

Have you done anything to the car? New Radio, headlights, foglights, fuzzy dice, etc....... No matter how minute or insignificant. Just curious.


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Interesting to see the same issue on another brand too. I would definitely want to leave the car with the dealer until they know for certain what causes the issue and can confidently state it's completely resolved. Then put miles on their loaner while they sort it out. Good luck and please keep us posted on any potential resolutions.


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

I would never let a customer take their car from the shop knowing what it's doing regardless what day it is. That looks like the steering gear solenoid is getting voltage it shouldn't be IMO. 
PM me your VIN I want to see the dtc thru VW.



Alan @ VW of Crystal Lake 
Unitronic authorized dealer


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

To answer the questions: I have not done a thing to the car. The way I bought it is the way it is. Tomorrow I'm dropping it off for a full test etc. apparently vw hq is allegedly being contacted and video sent.


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

Get the vin I sent you?


----------



## Grajjie (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks, now im going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Harlem Shake? :laugh:



On serious note is the dealership taking you serious now?


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

The car has been at the dealership since Wednesday. From what I have been told chief VW techs from the hq have been involved. I've been spoken to and kept up to date by VW HEADQUARTERS. I was told that vw hq's refused to let the vehicle just be released with a system update instead they ordered that numerous parts be replaced. They were sent the video as well, so everyone is taking it seriously. The only problem is when I get it back, it's not like I can recreate the problem, all I can do is drive and see if it happens again. I'm crossing my fingers it does not and whatever they've ended up doing to it actually works.


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

*Update*

Picked up the cc yesterday. Here is the scoop: 

Originally the dealership was just going to reprogram the vehicle. However, previous to my turning over the vehicle to the dealership - I filed a Customer Service ticket through vw.com. They were advised of the issues and the fact the video has it recorded. Well, just after the techs reprogrammed the vehicle, the VW TECH line called the dealership and ordered them to not just reprogram but to also take out the steering and replace it completely, while sending the old steering to VW for testing. 

As soon as the VW techs in the vw headquarters saw the video - it apparently made a whole big difference in the way the car was being dealt with. 

Now, it's all a matter of time of seeing what's going on and to see if that solved the problem. As far as whether we know what caused the whole "Jesus take the wheel" effect, no one really knows. But I have been told that this is the first of its kind of issue with the 2013. 

I guess I gotta be number 1 in something. 

Folks, if you have the same issue and have to take the vehicle into service - tell them about my case. They really might be clueless and if they knew a president had been set, they'd be able to fix it quicker.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

tpafloridaVW said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> I have a brand new 2013 VW CC Sport. Automatic DSG model.
> 
> ...


 Dude,F that F'n crap bro, I would of took my car and drove it through the dealership window! Always something with these VW's. I love them and will continue to buy them, i have had 3, but they are the biggest pieces of crap. I just bought a new CC. If that happened to me Id make them give me a new car and call that a lemon. I am soooooo tired of seeing things like this happen to VW owners, its sickening. The crapiest cars in the world dont have a quarter of issues our Vw's have. I had to vent. Ur video hit a nerve. I hope all will be taken care of and fixed.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> call for the exoricist, the CC is possessed!


 I was saying and thinking the same thing, LMFAO!:laugh:


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

Believe me, I've read State of Florida's Lemon Law procedure, I have now spent three out of the 15 days in the shop as allowed by Lemon Law. Unfortunately I work full time, am a middle class dude, and my grandma isn't the 84 year old granny that just won $560 million, so I don't have pockets for a lawyer. Haha. But believe me I'm livins too that I have a 2013 vehicle that has a steering wheel that goes out of control.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

tpafloridaVW said:


> Believe me, I've read State of Florida's Lemon Law procedure, I have now spent three out of the 15 days in the shop as allowed by Lemon Law. Unfortunately I work full time, am a middle class dude, and my grandma isn't the 84 year old granny that just won $560 million, so I don't have pockets for a lawyer. Haha. But believe me I'm livins too that I have a 2013 vehicle that has a steering wheel that goes out of control.


 Haha, yeah buddy. I think there treating you so wrong. Do some research on everything, theres something you can definitely do. You obviously under warranty its a 2013. Id leave your car with them and demand a nice and paid for, loaner. Your situation really annoys me. Its unfair to the customer, you.


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

We shall see what 60 days does. If it reoccurs again just once, that's where it will lead.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

tpafloridaVW said:


> We shall see what 60 days does. If it reoccurs again just once, that's where it will lead.


 Good man, best of luck. Please keep us posted. Otherwise...do this by the dealership with your friends https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZZ9PpXFHjQ


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

volkscedes said:


> Dude,F that F'n crap bro, I would of took my car and drove it through the dealership window! Always something with these VW's. I love them and will continue to buy them, i have had 3, but they are the biggest pieces of crap. I just bought a new CC. If that happened to me Id make them give me a new car and call that a lemon. I am soooooo tired of seeing things like this happen to VW owners, its sickening. The crapiest cars in the world dont have a quarter of issues our Vw's have. I had to vent. Ur video hit a nerve. I hope all will be taken care of and fixed.


 Didn't you also see the Lexus video? Obviously, this is not just a VW thing. It is a problem with electric power steering. These cars have some sort of malfunctioning sensor or control module, or some type of a short. Audi has also a problem with the new EPS in the A4 and I wonder whether they are related. 

This is potentially an extremely dangerous problem. 

My shopping list includes the CC, the A4, and the 328i. Based on these steering problems alone, I am tempted to just forget about the A4 and CC. But I think there are some issues with the BMW EPS as well, but nothing this serious has come up yet. 

Maybe I should just get an Accord and call it a day. Naaaahhh, can't do that.


----------



## av_audi (Apr 5, 2001)

Btwy, if I were VW headquarters, I would be pooping in my pants right now. The prospective of a catastrophic accident and an ensuing mega lawsuit, not to say a brand killing news piece a la Audi 5000, should scare the hell out of them and get them working on a serious investigation and rapid fix.


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

I came to the cc from. 2012 BMW 335is. I had it for a year before I got rid of it solely for economical reasons. When I got rid of it, it felt like a funeral. Now, the more and more days go by the more I miss that car. That car is was so simple yet basic - no nav or big fancy displays, etc., just car and engine. I cannot wait to go back to a BMW.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

av_audi said:


> Didn't you also see the Lexus video? Obviously, this is not just a VW thing. It is a problem with electric power steering. These cars have some sort of malfunctioning sensor or control module, or some type of a short. Audi has also a problem with the new EPS in the A4 and I wonder whether they are related.
> 
> This is potentially an extremely dangerous problem.
> 
> ...





av_audi said:


> Btwy, if I were VW headquarters, I would be pooping in my pants right now. The prospective of a catastrophic accident and an ensuing mega lawsuit, not to say a brand killing news piece a la Audi 5000, should scare the hell out of them and get them working on a serious investigation and rapid fix.


 Haha, yeah I did right after I vented. Your right. I have had a Jetta 1.8T, MK5 GTI & now a 2011 CC and i obviously hadnt had an issue with my CC being i only bought it last week but hopefully I wont. THe previous owners kept it maintained and mint. MY jetta always had electrical issues. So did my gti. I always swear no more vw's or german cars for that matter, but i cant help myself. Your right man, VW needs to fix this asap!!!:banghead:


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

tpafloridaVW said:


> I came to the cc from. 2012 BMW 335is. I had it for a year before I got rid of it solely for economical reasons. When I got rid of it, it felt like a funeral. Now, the more and more days go by the more I miss that car. That car is was so simple yet basic - no nav or big fancy displays, etc., just car and engine. I cannot wait to go back to a BMW.


 Nice! I was looking at 135s and 335s before the cc but all the ones i could "afford" had to many miles on them! My buddy has a lowered black 135i on ccw classics with a bunch of motor work, there amazing cars and sexy! Any pics of yours?


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

They should have given you a new car right on the spot. Take it to the press and social media.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

faramarz1 said:


> they should have given you a new car right on the spot. Take it to the press and social media.


 agreed 100000000%%%%!


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

tpafloridaVW said:


> I came to the cc from. 2012 BMW 335is. I had it for a year before I got rid of it solely for economical reasons. When I got rid of it, it felt like a funeral. Now, the more and more days go by the more I miss that car. That car is was so simple yet basic - no nav or big fancy displays, etc., just car and engine. I cannot wait to go back to a BMW.


 I'm sure there are some people on here that feel the same.


----------



## tpafloridaVW (Jun 2, 2013)

That will probably be the next step after 60 days passes. Hopefully this will be the end. But if it faintly reoccurs once, I am dropped the car off with both sets of keys to vw and not taking it back and notifying the bank.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

tpafloridaVW said:


> That will probably be the next step after 60 days passes. Hopefully this will be the end. But if it faintly reoccurs once, I am dropped the car off with both sets of keys to vw and not taking it back and notifying the bank.


 excellent idea and lawyer up if it comes to it!


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Will22 said:


> I'm sure there are some people on here that feel the same.


 The 335I is as complex, if not more-so, than a VW CC. And the problems with the 335i are becoming legendary......check those forums.... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6064113-2008-335i-am-i-crazy


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

CC'ed said:


> The 335I is as complex, if not more-so, than a VW CC. And the problems with the 335i are becoming legendary......check those forums....
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6064113-2008-335i-am-i-crazy


 What I meant was that I'm sure that people on here that can't wait for him to go back to bmw and stop bitching about.


----------



## pdemulli (May 27, 2014)

Mine is doing the same thing.....http://youtu.be/uZL32gquU-4
2009 CC.


----------



## teknodogg (Nov 19, 2013)

this is scary!!! what would cause this!????


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

teknodogg said:


> this is scary!!! what would cause this!????


Defect in the electric power steering control electronics. Replace the rack and all will be fine...


----------



## cccat (Mar 25, 2019)

*VWCC 2012 - Same issues as your video (where did it go?)*

So I found your video this past Friday and sent it to my VW service guy at the dealership I have taken it since day 1 (regular maintenance always performed there). They have had my car for almost a week now and have been unable to duplicate the problem which I could not accurately explain until I found your video. It is rather odd that when I tried to access your video today, it is no longer available???
Anyway, my issues are exactly the same as yours in that the problem only happens in park mode...never while driving/and always after the car has been running for some time. This last time it happened, I knew right away when I had gone to turn the car OFF after parking because instead of the soft click sound it normally makes when I remove the key, it was a loud and hard click which tightened up the steering wheel.

I have about 130k on my car, and aside from this issue, have had zero problems with it. 

Did you ever find out what the issue was with your vehicle? I know it was posted some time ago, but I hope you still get this message.

Thanks.

-Cat


----------



## tagman375 (May 22, 2018)

cccat said:


> So I found your video this past Friday and sent it to my VW service guy at the dealership I have taken it since day 1 (regular maintenance always performed there). They have had my car for almost a week now and have been unable to duplicate the problem which I could not accurately explain until I found your video. It is rather odd that when I tried to access your video today, it is no longer available???
> Anyway, my issues are exactly the same as yours in that the problem only happens in park mode...never while driving/and always after the car has been running for some time. This last time it happened, I knew right away when I had gone to turn the car OFF after parking because instead of the soft click sound it normally makes when I remove the key, it was a loud and hard click which tightened up the steering wheel.
> 
> I have about 130k on my car, and aside from this issue, have had zero problems with it.
> ...


You need your steering rack replaced. Mine had the same issue, it just kept getting worse. The dealer had to order a rack, but the repair was done the same day. Around 1800-2k once it was all said and done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

